# Vw Mk2 GTI how do I remove the dash..



## tigertim (Feb 13, 2010)

So basicaly I have the whole front dash out but the main dash I got the bolts out on the side the sides and front is loos but when I try and pull it out it gets stuck idk how to get it out. Thank you


----------



## RAM67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Vw Mk2 GTI how do I remove the dash.. (tigertim)*

Under the hood, under the raintray there are two 10mm bolts. The ecm and wiper assembly may get in the way, I pulled mine out first.
Good luck!


----------

